# | TUTORIAL | How to change your gamertag for free.



## Nic (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't take any responsibility if you get in trouble, or your actions.  You've been warned.  (Please use at your own risk)  Thank you ~
Credit goes to Corrupted? on HackForums ~



Spoiler



1)  Sign onto *LOGIN.LIVE.COM* , edit your last name to match a part of your gamertag.  (It must be a believable last name otherwise they'll be suspicious.)
Example:  Lets say my gamertag is Package420, I'll go on there and change my last name to "Package" (Michael "Package")
2)  Call 1-800-4MY-XBOX  (if you're not in the US, please look on XBOX.com for your area's number.)
3)  Press '2' for Xbox LIVE then 0 to speak to a repersenative.
4)  Once talking to a representative, tell him your name (Michael "part of your gamertag")
5)  Tell him/her that you have some personal identifying information in your gamertag.

(it's against the TOC to have personal identifying information on your account, and they pretty much have to let you change it) If they don't let you change it, hang up and try again until they do.)

It is up to you to make yourself a good liar, if you have numbers say it is part of your SSN or your Credit Card.  If you have a gamertag like 'PWNSTAR', say that is your Credit Card number and you think a hacker might guess it.
Please read above, I don't take any responsibility for what you do.
Thanks for looking at this topic, and I hope you all have a great day ~


----------



## SamXX (Jun 20, 2011)

omglolol

This is a great idea. I don't have an Xbox but it's good for those who do.


----------



## Josh (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh cool, I loved the word free.
You go on HF?


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 20, 2011)

next up from nic: how to call sony to get free customer service.

thanks for these threads/tips, but i feel like all these things are just underhanded exploits of many company's good/decent customer support.  on top of that, i feel these could be consolidated into one "neat tricks" thread you could update when new tips/tricks pop up/are necessary to share.


----------



## Hiro (Jun 21, 2011)

You're the best, Nic! Keep the free stuff coming!


----------



## Nic (Jun 21, 2011)

No problem guys, I'll eventually tell people how to get paid applications from Apple for free.


----------



## Hiro (Jun 23, 2011)

Nic said:


> No problem guys, I'll eventually tell people how to get paid applications from Apple for free.


 
WHAT?! Tell usssssss


----------



## Nic (Jun 23, 2011)

Roger said:


> WHAT?! Tell usssssss


 
I will, don't worry.  Still got other exploits to do.  Especially how to hack a soda fountain at Wendy's and let it dispense pure syrup.

8D


----------



## Hiro (Jun 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> I will, don't worry.  Still got other exploits to do.  Especially how to hack a soda fountain at Wendy's and let it dispense pure syrup.
> 
> 8D


 
How about now?


----------



## Nic (Jun 28, 2011)

Roger said:


> How about now?


 
Already posted.  Please look at this thread:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...n-s-on-Wendy-s-100-Soda-Machine!&goto=newpost

Thank you.
Nic


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 10, 2011)

I guess this would work but what if your gamertag is something like " Xx0p1ticzZX" XD


----------



## Nic (Jul 12, 2011)

SSgt. Garrett said:


> I guess this would work but what if your gamertag is something like " Xx0p1ticzZX" XD


 
Say that is your telephone number.  It would work because that violates the CoC.


----------



## Andrew1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes my gamertag is devotedandrew7 i think that would work


----------

